# welke raidcontroler ?

## disturbed

gegroet allen :p !!!

k gaan op nen P3 600 gentoo zetten om php /sql en als vrij grove fileserver te zetten.

nu was ik van zin om daar een RAID0 + 1(of raid5 bennek nog ni echt uit) systeem van te maken.

dan moet k wel een raidcontroler hebben (voor pci) en daarop die schijfkes hangen (prolly maxtors 120gig met 8mb cache) nu vroeg k mij af

1) welke pci raidcontroler wordt (zeer) goed ondersteund door gentoo

2) hoe moet ik dit in gentoo installeren (zal dan wel ne clean format doen)

bedankt

Disturbed

----------

## SeJo

disturbed, ik gebruik een compaq array controller, en die werkt subliem onder gentoo... (is pci) 

maar is wel ene voor ne server dus weet niet of die er zijn voor normale pc's... 

maar compaq kan ik aanraden... (tip: /dev/ida/disc0/partx) heb er lang achter gezocht :-]

greets

----------

## Stuartje

Software raid is mss ook een goeie optie...

----------

## SeJo

stuartje, is wel trager he... en geen klein beetje...

----------

## disturbed

t is nen compaq maar nen desktopmodel...  :Sad: 

en liefst geen softwarematige raid ; daar heb ik nou echt mijnen buik van vol zenne (draaide voor gene meter , veel te traag)

iemand die zo een geval heeft op nen "gewone" desktop

----------

## Rick

een vriend van mij heeft een compaq 64bit scsi raid adapter in een gewone pc zitten, werkt prima alleen heb je geen profijt van het 64bit gedeelte zo :-\

Het is maar net wat je wil, ik heb zelf een adaptec scsi adapter in mijn pc en die doet het ook altijd prima, dus ik denk dat de raid adapters ook wel moeten lukken 

enne volgens mij heeft compaq bijna altijd adaptec chips op de kaarten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disturbed

is er ergens een lijst van de ondersteunde raidcontrolers door gentoo ?

----------

## Frenk

3ware RAID Controllers werken super onder linux. Echte en aanrader

----------

## Zu`

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nu was ik van zin om daar een RAID0 + 1(of raid5 bennek nog ni echt uit) systeem van te maken.
> 
> 

 

Misschien kan ik je op weg helpen met twee, volgens mij interessante, artikels over RAID, in het nederlands:

http://www.zdnet.be/techz.cfm?id=5833

http://www.zdnet.be/techz.cfm?id=5945

Daar wordt ook verteld wat RAID0/1/5/etc juist inhoudt.

In het tweede artikel vind je iets meer over hardware, jammergenoeg focusen ze wel op Windows* systemen.

----------

## disturbed

 *Frenk wrote:*   

> 3ware RAID Controllers werken super onder linux. Echte en aanrader

 

wel bon dan wordt het zo eentje

btw merci voor de link Zu' ben nou zeker van een RAID-5

grtz

----------

## disturbed

 *Frenk wrote:*   

> 3ware RAID Controllers werken super onder linux. Echte en aanrader

 

wel bon dan wordt het zo eentje waarschijnlijk

edit: toch nog een vraagje

 *Quote:*   

> Een uitstekende controller laat je toe om bij grote files bijna dezelfde leessnelheid te halen als RAID-0, maar de schrijfsnelheid zal sowieso een beetje lager zijn. Je moet immers steeds parity-informatie wegschrijven. Een zwakke controller die deze informatie traag berekent, kan een disk-array in mode 5 trager maken dan een enkele harde schijf. 

 

hoe zit dat met die 3ware ? goed in Raid 5 ?

en waar is dit te verkrijgen ? (heb 2 belgische sites opgezocht via de 3ware site en bijden geven geen prijs)

btw merci voor de link Zu' ben nou zeker van een RAID-5

grtz

----------

## Matje

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> en liefst geen softwarematige raid ; daar heb ik nou echt mijnen buik van vol zenne (draaide voor gene meter , veel te traag)
> 
> 

 

Allè zeg, wij draaien ne software raid op den FTP van lanzone en die draait supergoed, geen problemen met traagheid ofzo...

----------

## disturbed

 *Matje wrote:*   

>  *disturbed wrote:*   en liefst geen softwarematige raid ; daar heb ik nou echt mijnen buik van vol zenne (draaide voor gene meter , veel te traag)
> 
>  
> 
> Allè zeg, wij draaien ne software raid op den FTP van lanzone en die draait supergoed, geen problemen met traagheid ofzo...

 

ja zeg, je mag hem hebben van mij hoor...

----------

## dewaard

3com is goed. ik heb eens de fout gemaakt om een Promise controller de gebruiken, maar dat is nog steeds sofwarematig maar dan op BIOS niveau. Doe dat dus niet, want Linux software RAID is veel sneler en beter dan die buggy promise drivers!

----------

## Matje

 *disturbed wrote:*   

>  *Matje wrote:*    *disturbed wrote:*   en liefst geen softwarematige raid ; daar heb ik nou echt mijnen buik van vol zenne (draaide voor gene meter , veel te traag)
> 
>  
> 
> Allè zeg, wij draaien ne software raid op den FTP van lanzone en die draait supergoed, geen problemen met traagheid ofzo... 
> ...

 

Ahja, 't is ne AMD 1800+ XP dat er insteekt, misschien daarmee dat 't bij ons beter gaat als bij u?  :Wink: 

----------

## disturbed

 *Matje wrote:*   

>  *disturbed wrote:*    *Matje wrote:*    *disturbed wrote:*   en liefst geen softwarematige raid ; daar heb ik nou echt mijnen buik van vol zenne (draaide voor gene meter , veel te traag)
> 
>  
> 
> Allè zeg, wij draaien ne software raid op den FTP van lanzone en die draait supergoed, geen problemen met traagheid ofzo... 
> ...

 

nen ouden celly 366 met 192 meg ram... maar t geen waar die raid op moet komen is nen 600 met 254meg ram

----------

## Stuartje

Als je geen software raid wil dan neem je best een ECHTE raid controller ( die kosten rond de 500 EUR en elk OS ondersteunt die ). 

Die promise en highpoint dinges belasten de CPU redelijk zwaar en zijn nogal buggy...

----------

## disturbed

ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...

t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...

kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ?

----------

## dmnd

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...
> 
> t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...
> 
> kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ?

 

De MyLEX DAC960-* series zijn ook erg goed.. werkt perfect en zit zo'n 32-64MB RAM op.. Vliegt best door en zijn nog goedkoop ook   :Razz: 

----------

## timmie

 *dmnd wrote:*   

>  *disturbed wrote:*   ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...
> 
> t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...
> 
> kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ? 
> ...

 

Hmm hier moet ik toch wel even de opmerking plaatsen dat mylex dac960 serie de serie is om over naar huis te schrijven ... de 960 met de UW (40Mb/s) kanalen is ongeveer een dikke 20% langzamer als zijn concurent van AMI megaraid 428 of ook wel genaamd HP netraid of dell Perc 3 ?? Dit omdat de Intel 960 die deze aanboord heeft op slechts 25Mhz loopt ipv 33Mhz. En verder hij is idd sneller als de brakke adaptec AAA 13x zooi.

----------

## pmjdebruijn

Lo,

Promise/Highpoint RAID kaarten zijn niets meer dan IDE controllers met een RAID BIOS erin... Via drivers wordt RAID softwarematig bereikt.

Op de Promise/Highpoint kaarten zit dan ook geen speciale RAID chip... Alles gaat gewoon over je CPUtje heen...

Kortom je betaalt je in principe lamlendig voor een IDE controller die je normaal veel goedkoper kan krijgen zonder die RAID BIOS.

Bye,

DrZ

----------

## Maddy

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...
> 
> t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...
> 
> kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ?

 

Hier

Voor 'maar' 398 heb je er al ene   :Laughing: 

ziet er wel suported uit voor linux

http://www.redcorp.com/newproducts/product.asp?pref=00802519&StoreMajorCat=3&majcat=3

Dirk

----------

## timmie

 *Maddy wrote:*   

>  *disturbed wrote:*   ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...
> 
> t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...
> 
> kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ? 
> ...

 

Als je slim bent ga je naar tweakers pricewatch -> overstock en haalt een HP Netraid 3SI a 99 euro of soms lager, flashed laatste bios en U heeft een 3 channel U2W controller welke als een beest gaat onder gentoo.

----------

## disturbed

 *timmie wrote:*   

>  *Maddy wrote:*    *disturbed wrote:*   ja dju hé 500? da heb ik ni echt...
> 
> t was de bedoeling om ne storage server te maken die al mijn grote files kon bevatten... maar t zou iets moeten zijn da niet kapot zou gaan...
> 
> kunt ge zon dingen ni ergens 2e hands kopen ? 
> ...

 

nice k hem em zien staan voor 99  macheeren die goed ?

en hoe zit het met die tweakers pricewatch is da wat te vertrouwen ?

grtz en merci

----------

## irondog

Ik draai gentoo op een highpoint 370 met veel plezier en performance.

Ok, het is dan wel software raid, maar het gemak boven een 'echte' software raid oplossig is overduidelijk aanwezig en je betaalt voor zo'n onboard raid controller echt niet zoveel als voor een normale raidcontroller.

Bovendien is het maken van een multiboot veel makkelijker dan bij een gewone software raid oplossing.

----------

## disturbed

ok k ga dan toch maar voor een onboard oplossing want ik ben gene multimilonair... bedankt voor de tips !!!

----------

